# L. Quinquestriatus



## quinquestriatus (Oct 2, 2005)

Here's a few pics I just had to share. He's a little beat up but, still very beautiful. When he came in he was missing part of his front right leg. The other one is possibly pregnant so I'm leaving her be. Hopefully I will have some babies soon. That would be sweet. Oh yeah, there was no luck involved with me not getting stung. I know my animals and I can tell by behavior what they are going to do.


<EDIT - Images removed for liability reasons -MrI>


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 2, 2005)

You have BIG cahones my friend  I'll give you that.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 2, 2005)

He's a sweetheart I promise. That's also a pic of him on my hand for my avatar. That one was taken a while back.


----------



## MattM (Oct 2, 2005)

Lol, I don't even have the guts to do that with my 3rd instars


----------



## Predator (Oct 2, 2005)

Your nuts man.  One of these days you will get stung.  If you just stop posting here one of these days at least we will know why.  I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 2, 2005)

Gleeful that isn't me


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 2, 2005)

_"I know my animals and I can tell by behavior what they are going to do."_

I think you should stop handling that scorp if you know what is good for you...
That is unless it is so "beat up" that it has absolutely no aggression.

Gooduck.


----------



## Empi (Oct 2, 2005)

That is a interesting looking scorp...Pretty brave holding it though. I hold all my scorps to though so I can't talk.


----------



## robustum1 (Oct 2, 2005)

:?      
 :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?  :?


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 2, 2005)

He's just as aggressive as any other deathstalker. The reason why I said beat up is because he's missin his leg. Honestly though, these are my fav. scorp to date. Just everything about them is amazing. I've been picking this one up for quite a while (more pics to come hopefully soon) and he's NEVER tried to sting me. And if I do get stung one day...... Well, at least I'll die doing something I love.


----------



## nightbreed (Oct 2, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> he's NEVER tried to sting me. And if I do get stung one day...... Well, at least I'll die doing something I love.


True. (and I'm not trying to give you grief, its your life and scorp ) but the only problem I would have - if I lived in your area - is that if you get tagged and buy the farm then the government could start thinking about scorp bans and that screws everyone 

Be lucky man


----------



## ink_scorpion (Oct 2, 2005)

*I can't condone this behavior!*



			
				parabuthus said:
			
		

> _"I know my animals and I can tell by behavior what they are going to do."_


Definitely one of the most foolish statements ever posted, and believe me I've seen it posted before. There is no way you can know what the scorp is going to do from one moment to the next, so you can't sell me that <poop>.

As Nightbreed stated, you put the whole hobby at risk. On behalf of everyone that keeps hot scorps for the love of the hobby (including myself), please rethink your actions. Best regards.


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey man, quote the right guy! I ain't handling no deathstalker!   .

And yes, it is this kind of foolish behaviour that puts the freedom of the hobby at risk. You are handling the most venomous species of scorpion known to man. If it tags you, you could die. Use your noggin' mate, stop trying to be Steve Irwin.


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 2, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> That is a interesting looking scorp...Pretty brave holding it though. I hold all my scorps to though so I can't talk.


Don't you have an A. australis?


----------



## darkeye (Oct 2, 2005)

Oh, boy.
Where do I begin?
 
It is one thing to hold a tarantula considered "dangerous".  No one has ever died from a documented tarantulas bite.  Even Andrew Smith (BTS president) in his younger days allowed himself to be bitten by a Poec or two and lived to tell about it (although he did spend several hours with terrible leg cramps).  

It is another to hold a "dangerous" Centipede - yes the venom is potent, but in most cases not enough to kill.  However, there is a case of a child dying from a S.subspinipes bit in SE Asia (corrections encouraged!) so I consider these as display animals as well.  I frown upon the recent rash of "Giant Pede Handling" posts...  (sorry all in those threads)

To hold a "dangerous" Scorpion, however, is something else entirely.  This is how the hobby will end.  At the very least, you will have encouraged others to try this foolish act, thereby increasing the chances of lethal envenomation 100% each time another rocket scientist decides he or she can "tell" when the scorpion will sting.  I can tell you this with some certainty: It is difficult to even SEE my A.bicolor even snap it's telson forward sometimes.  I do not own an L.quinquestriatus yet, and I do intend to... but I might not get the chance if keepers like you don't knock the crap off.  Ask yourself why you handle this particular species.  You might actually learn something about yourself in the process. 

I handle tarantulas.  I do not hold tarantulas that are obviously agitated by my presence (my H.lividum comes to mind).  I do not handle ANY of my pedes... They are not that kind of pet to me.  I handle some of my scorps, but not the ones that can seriously present a problem.  

If I were you, I would put that animal in a box and offer it up for free in the "For Sale" forum.  I would include any animal in your care that even has the potential to be a problem for you medically.  Then I would go buy a nice big family-oriented dog.  Those, you can handle safely, and they will not ruin the future of my hobby.

Regards, 
Martin :wall:


----------



## fscorpion (Oct 2, 2005)

Well, It is true that scorpions have pretty predictable behavior, but handling such a venomous scorpion is really foolish and unnecessary. It is true, if something happens to you, scorpions will probably become banned as pets. Though, this particular Leiurus seems very sluggish, maybe even sick...my Mesobuthus used to look like that when it was time for the winter sleep and during that time one could handle him as much as you want. Temperature effect very much their activity and aggressivity...


----------



## Antares (Oct 2, 2005)

> That is a interesting looking scorp...Pretty brave holding it though. I hold all my scorps to though so I can't talk.





> Lol, I don't even have the guts to do that with my 3rd instars.





> You have BIG cahones my friend I'll give you that.


I don't want to point the finger at anyone, but I don't think this sort of behaviour should be encouraged by telling the guy he is courageous to do that. If that scorp is indeed an healthy adult L.Q., the right word to describe what he is doing is self-destructive IMHO, and I don't think it is a proof of courage. Even if the scorp is dead or has spent 15 minutes in the fridge, this is still not an attitude to advocate as it gives a very bad name to the vast majority of people who try to keep their scorps responsibly.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 2, 2005)

Antares said:
			
		

> I don't want to point the finger at anyone, but I don't think this sort of behaviour should be encouraged by telling the guy he is courageous to do that. If that scorp is indeed an healthy adult L.Q., the right word to describe what he is doing is self-destructive IMHO, and I don't think it is a proof of courage. Even if the scorp is dead or has spent 15 minutes in the fridge, this is still not an attitude to advocate as it gives a very bad name to the vast majority of people who try to keep their scorps responsibly.


You're right it is a very stupid thing to do, for the owner and for the hobby. Perhaps I should of thought out my response better but I just posted the first thing that came to mind.  :wall:


----------



## Tityus (Oct 2, 2005)

Hi Quinquestriatus,

I don't like this pictures it's very dangerous to handling species like Leiurus quinquestriatus it's very stupid, dangerous and unnecessary.   Sure I handle some time's a scorpion but not one who can give me seriously medical problems.   


Tom


----------



## drapion (Oct 2, 2005)

why dont you get some thing less dangerous?When I feel like I want to handle one of my scorps.I chose one of my hadogenes spp.,heterometrus spp.,or my emp but not my centruroides or hottentotta.I feel like you are doing a very stupid thing.<edit>


----------



## MattM (Oct 2, 2005)

Antares said:
			
		

> I don't want to point the finger at anyone, but I don't think this sort of behaviour should be encouraged by telling the guy he is courageous to do that. If that scorp is indeed an healthy adult L.Q., the right word to describe what he is doing is self-destructive IMHO, and I don't think it is a proof of courage. Even if the scorp is dead or has spent 15 minutes in the fridge, this is still not an attitude to advocate as it gives a very bad name to the vast majority of people who try to keep their scorps responsibly.


Well that wasn't ment to be ecouraging at all. I don't even dare to point my finger at these species, since they can kill with ease. Imo these kind of pictures cause accidents. Newbe's will try to imitate it, with dissaterous outcoming for sure.


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 2, 2005)

Hey Matt,

In the context of the post it made it look like you were referring to 'deathstalker' 3rd instars, but ofcourse you didn't mean that  .

I think this fella needs to be warned that he is making a big mistake when he handles this scorp, with possibly very big consequences, both for his health and for the hobby itself.  To use the term *very foolish* is indeed an understatement in this case.


----------



## Snake_Eyes (Oct 2, 2005)

Basically what he's  doing is playing Russian Roulette, if he continues with this sort of foolish behavior then one of these days he's going to end up getting the chamber with the bullet in it.


----------



## drapion (Oct 2, 2005)

Daz said:
			
		

> Basically what he's  doing is playing Russian Roulette, if he continues with this sort of foolish behavior then one of these days he's going to end up getting the chamber with the bullet in it.



very well put


----------



## Antares (Oct 2, 2005)

MattM said:
			
		

> Well that wasn't ment to be ecouraging at all. I don't even dare to point my finger at these species, since they can kill with ease. Imo these kind of pictures cause accidents. Newbe's will try to imitate it, with dissaterous outcoming for sure.


My mistake then, I understood that you though this guy had guts. I am not a native english speaker so I sometimes get wrong what people say  . I totally agree with the fact that some kid might find it cool and do the same think (hopefully a kid won't be able to get hold on a L.Q. but even a less dangerous specie could kill a kid).


----------



## Beardo (Oct 2, 2005)

You know the old saying "if you play with fire, you're going to get burned'? Well, in this case not only will you get burned, you'll also start a ravenous forest fire. 

My point is that your actions not only have the possibility to effect you, but others in the hobby as well. I am of the opinion that a person can do whatever they please as long as it does not negatively influence others who may choose differently.


----------



## obsidion (Oct 2, 2005)

words fail me.. i realy hope you dont end up a "Darwin award" quinquestriatus
 

this cant be good for the hobby.. 

but id say you have guts posting the pics here, these things usually turn bad


----------



## Beardo (Oct 2, 2005)

Yup....definitely an overabundance of "guts" and a lack of grey matter in the cranium.


----------



## Kugellager (Oct 2, 2005)

He obviously doesn't care.  It's illegal to own a scorpion (Or Tarantuala for that matter) in Denver anyhow...

Handling this species is very foolish behavior that could end the hobby for all of us in Colorado.

John
];')


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 2, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> I was stung by centriodes exilicauda a couple months ago when I was switching her into a different cage. I didn't feel the initial sting, but I felt a warming sensation as the venom went in my finger. I pulled back and it felt like someone had hammered a nail through my finger. Very painful. I went to the bathroom and ran hot water across it which seemed to help sooth the pain. I switched it to cold water and found out my finger was hot/cold sensative. Cold water made it worse. After about a half hour the pain subsided and I had a tingling sensation all the way up my arm kinda like pins and needles. It stopped just before my shoulder. after about an hour the tingling sensation was in my forarm and hand. An hour and a half later my left index finger where I had been stung was stiff and had pins and needles all over it. I wasn't too worried so I went to bed. Next day I woke up and my finger wasn't as bad, it was still stiff with pins and needles and still a little bit sensative, but I could at least use it. At around 24 hrs after the sting I showed no symptoms of the envenomation.


Hey "scorpion psychic", did the C. exilicauda forget to hold a sign up announcing it was going to sting you or were you just not listening to it as it attempted to communicate it's next move? Oh wait, it did communicate...it nailed you!  :wall: 
*enjoying the hobby in Colorado while it lasts*

Gary


----------



## Prymal (Oct 2, 2005)

Quinquestriatus-

I'm not one to speak as I've handled every scorp in my collection including Androctonus, Buthus, Buthacus, Leiurus and Parabuthus spp. at one time or another - the fact is that while we may be able to interpret some bahaviors of our animals after some time spent in observation and captivity, the FACT is that we cannot interpret nor predict how certain x factors may modify those behaviors we've come to "know". 
Now, I'm not advocating or disadvocating handling because I've spent a better part of my life handling rattlers, copperheads, cottonmouths, scorpions, widows, recluse spiders, hornets, wasps, etc. And, I've been tagged more times than I care to remember and by the blessings of the Old Gods upon favored fools, I'm still alive!
We may "know" the behaviors of a favored "pet" but behaviors can be modified by known and unknown factors and there's always a risk involved when dealing with "known" behaviors. And remember, most of us humans cannot accurately predict how we'd react behaviorally under varied situations and circumstances so, how can we accurately predict how another animal (that we know so little about) will react under all conditions and circumstances?  Take care and be safe!
Luc


----------



## Prymal (Oct 2, 2005)

Quinquestriatus-

Think I should've been a bit more explanatory on my previous post. While I have handled potentially "dangerous" animals under certain circumstances, I do NOT handle any of my "hots" as "pets"! As has been stated in a previous post - A. bicolor can react defensively faster than most peoples reflex can react to such an action. Androctonus amoreuxi are not overly reactive but can immediately, without apparent warning, strike multiple times in mere seconds, as can most "hots". 
Keep the "quin" by all means but if you "must" handle a scorpion, get a less potentially "dangerous" species i.e. C. jonesii, Diplocentrus spp., Hadogenes spp., etc...
Luc


----------



## Murziukas (Oct 3, 2005)

Oh, please no more...   What's the matter with you people? Does that hurt if he's handling that scorpions? It's just his manner and attitude to life, not yours so don't misbehave.
I perosoanly would preffer 9 mm luger, someone rope, someone razor and so and so and so on and on and on...  
If you look at it from different angle, you'll undersand that Darwin's award is worth it. Quinqestriatus, way to go  :clap: I don't mind such your behavior.


----------



## Jmadson13 (Oct 3, 2005)

I'm actually happy you posted those pics man; I and other hobbiests have been trying to talk some sense into you about this eventual suicide and first and foremost suicide of our hobby for some time to no avail. Maybe the collective opinion will help you reivaluate these apparent and uneeded risks all in the name of quick thrills. Owning these animals is privilage enough, please don't compromise that anymore   your friend,
Jamison


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 3, 2005)

*Warning*

By NO means should anyone ever handle a Deathstalker. I am NOT promoting this for everyone to go out and do.  Like I said before... I know my scorps. And honestly I don't ever pick him up when he's upset. There's certain circumstance in which I pick him up. And I DON'T EVER put any of my animals in the fridge or anything like that to alter their behavior. Those pics were taken while he was running across my hands. He's really healthy. The only thing thats wrong with him is he's missing a piece of his leg.  THAT'S IT. The AZ Bark sting was an accident. I've been stung ONE time my whole life and given the circumstance surrounding the sting.... My reactions were slower. I hadn't slept in a while (work related) and I was moving her to another cage. She just happened to be on the lid of that cage. And accidents can happen. I've been around Scorps all my life. I only pick them up when I FEEL it's safe. And just because I GREW UP in denver don't mean I live there. I won't live anywhere where I can't own my animals. See yall think I'm "Very Foolish" but, I also own a A. Bicolor that I have NEVER picked up cause he's way too high strung. My female L.Q. I haven't picked up either. These animals are fascinating to me and I will pick them up when I please. I understand yalls concerns for the hobby and it's justified. But I'm still goin to do what I'm goin to do. I handle all my animals in one way or another. Whether it be tailing them, picking them up with tongs/forceps/etc, or cupping them.  Any ways.... I appreciate yalls thoughts and concerns. 
     Barkscorpion I appreciate your feedback. And AGAIN BY NO MEANS SHOULD ANYONE EVER ATTEMPT TO PICK UP ANY HOT SCORP AT ANY TIME. I've been around scorps ALL my life. Since i was a little kid. I've studied their behavior all my life too.


----------



## Elmolax (Oct 3, 2005)

way to go quin =O
Ive handled a few DS, but I was about 10 ft away from a hospital and weraing thick wool gloves XD
Gl on not getting tapped -=O


----------



## Predator (Oct 3, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> The AZ Bark sting was an accident.




When your stung its always an accident.  I dont know anyone who does it on purpose.  Like you said accidents happen, so whos to say it wont with a really hot species like L.Q.?


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 3, 2005)

To repond to Barkscorpion..... When I handle any scorp it's not because it's my pet. I take care of them cause they are my family. When I handle it's for other reasons. 
To respond to Predator.... Accidents happen yes. That particular sting was cause i was tired... I hadn't slept in a while and I didn't realize she was on the lid. I now check the whole cage EVERY time before I open it. I also wasnt try'n to free handle her at that time. Every time I have free handled her she never tried to tag me. I have a pic of that too but, it's a horrible pic.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 3, 2005)

And I'm not sayin I'll never get stung again. I just hope to never be stung again.
And to elmolax I DO NOT recommend you do as I do. If you feel the need to do it stick to your thick wool gloves and hope it don't climb inside with your hand.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 3, 2005)

Correction DO NOT ever pick one up. Just saw your Profile.


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 3, 2005)

I think I speak for many, when I use this emoticon as a symbol... 

:wall:


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 3, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> Here's a few pics I just had to share. He's a little beat up but, still very beautiful. When he came in he was missing part of his front right leg. The other one is possibly pregnant so I'm leaving her be. Hopefully I will have some babies soon. That would be sweet. Oh yeah, there was no luck involved with me not getting stung. I know my animals and I can tell by behavior what they are going to do.


Stupid behaviour indeed. 
Strange, if i would post a picture of me holding a Phoenutria or a rattlesnake people would be all over me. With scorpions theres not much fuss even when this less gifted individual clearly handles one of the most toxic scorpions known.
I cant understand how AB mods let the pictures be here online. 

/Lelle


----------



## darkeye (Oct 3, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> I've been stung ONE time my whole life


Keep handling that L.q. and with a little luck that statement will change to "He was only stung twice in his whole life".  

Everything else in that reply is excuses.  "It wasn't my fault, I was tired, see...  I worked a lot and was careless..." blah blah blah.  The fact is, you are endangering yourself (your choice), others who see your photos as acceptable interaction with a dangerous animal, and the hobby overall.  It wouldn't take much ammo for a politician from a community that already bans exotics to see the death of a hobbiest as a way to keep all of America safe.  Remember the news story recently of the German man found dead in his apartment?  The mere mention of the empty terrarium shadows the death with a possible envenomation.  Not good press.

We should be ambassadors to the world for our spineless wards, not conspirators in their removal from the hobby.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 3, 2005)

gee
those sure look like the hands of an adult to me

and if any kid sees this and holds his L.q, gets stung, and gets killed then i for one can only hope the kid did it before reproducing, because i don't want him or his spawn on this planet. the easily influenced should all be Pied Piper'ed off a cliff

i probably wouldn't hold an L.q myself, but i will defend with dying breath and bullet this dude's right to do it himself.

cool pix man, keep it up... if *you* want to =P


----------



## parabuthus (Oct 3, 2005)

:wall:


----------



## Prymal (Oct 3, 2005)

Quin, etc...

The problem is not in handling a potentially dangerous animal - we're all free to do whatever we please as long as it does not involve possible harm to others. The real problem is in how others will interpret the photographs and if you're stung - accident or no - how the media will sensationalize that single incident and place all of us at jeopardy of losing OUR RIGHTS to own these fascinating animals. 
Such an incident creates a view that all keepers of such animals are irresponsible thrill-seekers and presents a potential danger to others in the community - their children, spouses, pets, etc. Next thing, citizens and government officials are all screaming "regulate and prohibit" and the next thing you know, our animals are gone and so, too, is our valued hobby.
Now, I'm not saying I want to in anyway restrict your right to do your own "thing", such is not my intent. Unfortunately, your own thing involves all of us because your thing is our thing and what befalls you, may befall all of us in a very negative manner! 
And don't think that the media will not over-sensationalize the hell outta such an incident because they'll turn it into something out of Hollyweird! A few years back, here in southeastern Michigan, a guy's 17" Eastern Massasauga escaped from confinement. It made news on every local channel and in more than a few papers - deadly rattlesnake escapes, possible harm to kids and pets - irresponsible keeper allows snake to escape - no one should be allowed to own dangerous animals, etc...Now, I've been bitten 3 times by Massasaugas (all my fault I assure you) because I knew how they'd react behaviorally - I've been right many times in my interpretations of their behavior - I've also been very wrong 3 times! 
Hell, ask all those dog owners whose "best friends" have bitten them or neighbors! FACT is - we cannot with 100% accuracy predict how any animal will react under every conceivable circumstance so, that leaves at least a bit of room for errors in our judgment and interpretations! Take care and be safe.
Luc


----------



## Henry Kane (Oct 3, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> i probably wouldn't hold an L.q myself, but i will defend with dying breath and bullet this dude's right to do it himself.
> 
> cool pix man, keep it up... if *you* want to =P


That's one of the most ridiculous comments in this thread...but also defend your right to your opinion I guess. Quin sure isn't interested in your rights so why you'd go so far as to defend his with your life is completely beyond me.



			
				Crotalus said:
			
		

> Stupid behaviour indeed.
> Strange, if i would post a picture of me holding a Phoenutria or a rattlesnake people would be all over me. With scorpions theres not much fuss even when this less gifted individual clearly handles one of the most toxic scorpions known.
> I cant understand how AB mods let the pictures be here online.
> 
> /Lelle


I understand yoru concern for this Lelle, believe me. I only speak for myself as a mod that to leave the pics up and allow other members to see the reaction and it's message justifies them to remain. The message as of yet seems to be that one hobbyist's foolishness is putting many others at risk...and that Quin could care less about that. 
Again though, I only speak for myself.

Gary


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 3, 2005)

Actually, yall got it all wrong. You judge people way to quick without even knowing anything about them. I've devoted my whole life to animals. I've helped a lot of people understand that these animals aren't here to hurt them and anyone that has seen me pick up a hot scorp, tarantula, pede, or anything else that could be potentially dangerous know that I'm not telling them to go out and pick them up. If they want to hold something I let them hold something less danerous (like an Emp, Rosehair, PInktoe, Etc). I've helped your so called "hobby" out for all my life. To yall it's your precious little "hobby". To me it's a way of life. It's one of the few things in life I live for. I will own and handle scorps, t's, pedes, spiders, etc the rest of my life. I'm not tryin to end your "hobby"..... I'm just living my life the way I choose. I have only been stung once. And I'm not making excuses. I take 100% blame on that sting. I had no business in that tank given the circumstance. I've handled my C. Exilicauda more times than I can count. I've handled a lot of my animals more times than I can count. It's my life. Yall are wrong to pass judgement on me. And I'll be posting more pics of various species of scorps, T's, pedes, and spiders. The thing yall just got ta remember is this "hobby" will never end. People will own scorps,T's, pedes, spiders for a very long time to come. I never said for people to go out and pick up a Deathstalker. I even wrote a warning for all of you who think I did this cause I think it's cool. I don't think it's cool. Obviously I'm still picking him up even though yall are against it. I do it for reasons that yall will never understand. And it's not cause I have a death wish either.


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 4, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> I never said for people to go out and pick up a Deathstalker. I even wrote a warning for all of you who think I did this cause I think it's cool. I don't think it's cool. Obviously I'm still picking him up even though yall are against it. I do it for reasons that yall will never understand. And it's not cause I have a death wish either.


Why post pictures of it on a public forum unless you think it was either cool or contributed to the hobby in any way? I dont see how your pictures contribute to the hobby so you must think its cool. Doesnt matter if you been involved with the hobby for 20 years or 2 months - its just as stupid.
And to top that post you also have a avatar with a Leiurus on your hand (I assume its that species - could be wrong).
Still dont think you propagate handling?

/Lelle


----------



## Prymal (Oct 4, 2005)

Quin-

Once again, the problem is not in you handling your potentially dangerous scorpion. The problem arises if you are envenomated during the handling of your PD scorpion and the direct and indirect effects it will have on all of us within the arachnocultural community and our future ability to acquire members of genera such as Leiurus, for our own collections and purposes.
To be frank and honest with you - if it weren't for the possible negative impact such an occurrence would have on the rest of us, I'd say go head to it and handle whatever you want - your life, your rules. However, each of us have to look at the larger picture and take into account of all of those other folks that enjoy scorpions and other inverts as a hobby or a life long passion. 
As well, if you must handle a scorp for personal insight or for educational purposes - there are a plethora of better candidates for such exhibits. BFL is simple: if you're attempting to educate others in regards to the non-aggressive behaviorisms in species such as L. quinquestriatus and you do receive an envenomation - where's the education? All you've effectively done is to show others that their fears are true and realized via your handling of a PD scorp! And, it will not matter spit if it was your fault or no - all the public will know is that these animals and relatives are DANGEROUS and that NO ONE should be allowed to possess such dangerous animals that could escape and present a very real danger to their children, beloveds, pets, etc.
Besides, you average citizen would not be able to differentiate between Leiurus or Pandinus, and based on my own experiences during the past 14-years, people tend to have greater fear of and for P. imperator than all others scorps due to their size, menacing appearance, and coloration. When people view my scorps, no one's impressed by some puny buthid but you better know that when I raise one of my emperors, many full grown men take pause! So, if you want to use a scorp to educate people - use P. imperator. Definitely more impressive than a Leiurus anyday 
Luc


----------



## Prymal (Oct 4, 2005)

All-

Excuse the above typos - coffee supply is low and my tank's not yet full!
Luc


----------



## errit (Oct 4, 2005)

Major scott stockwell has handled deathstalkers many many times and has been stung often by this species doing that. (that is a known fact)he is regarded as a scorpion authority but i never heard anyone say anything about that. I think that considering the times he has been stung, quiqestriatus is handling his scorps more carefully. But probably because he is an amateur in keeping scorps people start pointing fingers more easily i think.

I would never recommand holding such a venemous species though!


----------



## Venom (Oct 4, 2005)

Major Scott Stockwell should _not _ be regarded as a scorpion authority. 

I saw a program once in which he described L.quinquestriatus as probably the most venomous scorpion in the world, and then followed that up by saying that a sting would hurt a bit and swell, and that's all. He described how he had been stung, and that it caused him pain and nothing else. Either he doesn't understand that scorps have 2 venoms and that he probably got the saline sting ( or an absolutely minute amount of the other venom ), or he _sorely _ underestimates the seriousness of the creature's venom. Please, do not go by his evaluations of the danger of scorpion envenomation, or by any of his practices.


----------



## errit (Oct 4, 2005)

Believe me, he knows what he is talking about.


----------



## fusion121 (Oct 4, 2005)

Venom said:
			
		

> Major Scott Stockwell should _not _ be regarded as a scorpion authority.


He definitely should considering the interesting and important papers he has published on North/South American scorpions.


----------



## Venom (Oct 4, 2005)

*are we talking about the same person?*

Whatever he may know and have written on other veins of scorpion knowledge, his stance/ view on venom seriousness is badly underestimated ( provided we are meaning the same person  :?  ).


----------



## Mister Internet (Oct 4, 2005)

I apologize for not having seen this thread sooner.

It has been AB's official position in the past that depictions of the handling of potentially lethal animals will not be allowed on Arachnoboards.  Due to the precedent set in these threads:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=34640
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=34823 (please pay attention to MrD's comment that ends the last thread)

.. I am removing the images. I am sure we will have to lock the thread in short order as well, since these kinds of situations always involve one self-absorbed know-it-all who flaunts his ignorance, and a lynch mob.

quin, please refrain from posting further pictures of this nature.  This is not a request.  I could care less if you feel the need to commune with your scorpions in this manner, but for God's sake KEEP IT TO YOURSELF.  If it's such a personal experiential need, I'm sure you'll be fine with being the only one sharing in it.  One can only hope, for the sake of other CO/USA scorpion hobbyists, that on the day they find your body, the scorp had time to escape and they attribute it to anaphylaxis from the sting of something native to your area.


----------



## joe8421 (Oct 4, 2005)

life is short ,best luck


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 4, 2005)

errit said:
			
		

> Major scott stockwell has handled deathstalkers many many times and has been stung often by this species doing that. (that is a known fact)he is regarded as a scorpion authority but i never heard anyone say anything about that. I think that considering the times he has been stung, quiqestriatus is handling his scorps more carefully. But probably because he is an amateur in keeping scorps people start pointing fingers more easily i think.
> 
> I would never recommand holding such a venemous species though!


same thing with centipedes.

trust me, no one cares


----------



## tarsier (Oct 4, 2005)

Mister Internet said:
			
		

> I could care less if you feel the need to commune with your scorpions in this manner, but for God's sake KEEP IT TO YOURSELF.  If it's such a personal experiential need, I'm sure you'll be fine with being the only one sharing in it.  One can only hope, for the sake of other CO/USA scorpion hobbyists, that on the day they find your body, the scorp had time to escape and they attribute it to anaphylaxis from the sting of something native to your area.



 :clap:   :clap:   :clap:   well said!  :clap:   :clap:   :clap:


----------



## Crotaphytus (Oct 4, 2005)

I held one of my crotalis viridis one night ( needless to say, I had a few)
As I let it crawl from hand to hand I started to get very nervous.
The next day my wife layed down the law. NO MORE RATTLESNAKES!!!!!!!
The good thing is no limits on scorpions or t's. Except LQ or AA's...
I can live with that. I don't know you, However if you have a wife and children you need to rethink your actions. I done things and my wife has shook her head to, but after 16 years of marriage she put it on the line and thankfully so. Also how many cities in U.S. would have antivenom? 
Not a good idea, leave it in the tank and enjoy it like a good sci- fi.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 5, 2005)

To respond about the Major..... He probably just don't care if he's stung. And he could very well be careless when handleing. So... Who cares. That's his perogative. He has my respect no matter what. He knows these beautiful creatures aren't out to get people. I've handled ALL my animals and only been stung once. Yall call me an amature....... I've been "playin' " with venomous animals for all my life. The only difference is I'm an adult now and moved out my parents. So now I can have them. I've always handled arachnids, reptiles, myriapods, etc. And although I wont be posting anymore pics like that on the boards (for "liability" reasons) I'll still have pics online. I still can't believe yall took them off the boards but, if you didn't I made a promise to a couple of people here in CO I would. I told them I'll just put them in a bucket. And that's were they are. And to answer the question about why I don't handle Emps...... I handle ALL my animals. I only own 2 Emps. I prefer to own Buthids over any other scorp. I owned A. Bicolor and L. Quinquestriatus before I got those Emps. I only have a few scorps yall consider handleable and the only reason I have them is so my little brother can have something to pick up. Don't want him gettin stung by my L.Q. or any other scorp I own.


----------



## stevenhman (Oct 5, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> ...I've devoted my whole life to animals...
> 
> ...To yall it's your precious little "hobby". To me it's a way of life. It's one of the few things in life I live for...
> 
> ...


"quinquestriatus
Birthday: September 20, 1985"

I am only a year older than you but, I feel decades more mature. Life is long, hopefully you have only lived a quarter of it. If you like handling scorpions, please do so with more "accecptable" species. If you wish to continue handling such scorpions please check out these threads:

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=52842
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=29291
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=26704
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=28759

Best of luck keeping safe and please do not let your little brother get anywhere near your L. quinquestriatus. Please.


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 5, 2005)

errit said:
			
		

> Major scott stockwell has handled deathstalkers many many times and has been stung often by this species doing that. (that is a known fact)he is regarded as a scorpion authority but i never heard anyone say anything about that. I think that considering the times he has been stung, quiqestriatus is handling his scorps more carefully. But probably because he is an amateur in keeping scorps people start pointing fingers more easily i think.
> 
> I would never recommand holding such a venemous species though!


Show me pictures online where he handling them. Sounds like a spiced up story if you ask me. My friend got A. bicolor venom on his finger and into a small cut, he felt the neurotoxic signs of tingles around the lips quite fast. What do you think he would  have felt if it stunged him? L.q. might have a low venom yield but they are very toxic so a sting isnt something you take lightly.
I dont recommend anyone to handle venomous animals, but I cant do much about it if they doing it in their own home. But if they post bragging pictures online I can always tell them my point of view. 
Terrarium animals are not toys and should remain in their enclosures no matter how weak or strong their toxin is.

/Lelle


----------



## Melmoth (Oct 5, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Terrarium animals are not toys and should remain in their enclosures no matter how weak or strong their toxin is.
> 
> /Lelle


              Well said Lelle :clap: These are display animals,they gain nothing from being handled and there really is no need for it.


----------



## Varden (Oct 5, 2005)

cacoseraph said:
			
		

> and if any kid sees this and holds his L.q, gets stung, and gets killed then i for one can only hope the kid did it before reproducing, because i don't want him or his spawn on this planet. the easily influenced should all be Pied Piper'ed off a cliff
> 
> i probably wouldn't hold an L.q myself, but i will defend with dying breath and bullet this dude's right to do it himself.



As a very wise woman on this thread once told me:  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, they just aren't entitled to voice them.  Boy howdy, does this ever fit into that category.  Kids spend the first twelve years of their lives learning by watching what others around them are doing, including the reckless stunts like this.  Learning what influences to pay attention to and which ones should be ignored doesn't come until later.  What Quin does in his own home, stupid and suicidal as it is, is his business.  Right up until he starts showing off pics of it on a public forum where perfectly normal, influence-able kids can see it.


----------



## Stylopidae (Oct 5, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Show me pictures online where he handling them. Sounds like a spiced up story if you ask me.


They removed the images, but he still has the one in his avatar.

I've been following the thread from the beginning and I'd like to put my $.02 in.

I have a daughter on the way. I've loved inverts since I was a kid and I want to open up a store one day. That being said, I would never own anything hot until my daughter is in high school (at least) for saftey reasons. This includes: S. Subspines, Widows, Poecilotheria, Buthids, etc. What if you're handling your prized Leirus and you have an accident? It only takes one accident before they find you dead on your bedroom floor, and believe me, your death would have repercussions. For starters, if it makes the local news. We've all seen how politicians just need something to get up on a box about. Think this would be different? Exactly. No.



			
				quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> Yall call me an amature....... I've been "playin' " with venomous animals for all my life. The only difference is I'm an adult now and moved out my parents.


I used brown recluses for fishbait when I was six, and believe me I'd rather be stung by a A. Australias than one of those (reason: it's over within days or a month, max as opposed to a wound that won't heal for years in some cases). Does that mean I'm qualified to own any of the animals I listed earlier? No. All it would take is one accident for me or my daughter to end up in the morgue.



			
				quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> The only reason I have them is so my little brother can have something to pick up. Don't want him gettin stung by my L.Q. or any other scorp I own.


You obviously care about your brother, so then why would you take this chance? Don't you want to see him grow up?



			
				quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> I've helped your so called "hobby" out for all my life. To yall it's your precious little "hobby". To me it's a way of life. It's one of the few things in life I live for.
> 
> this "hobby" will never end.
> 
> I don't think it's cool. Obviously I'm still picking him up even though yall are against it.


This hobby means just as much as it does to us as it does to you. More even. We love animals and we love to see them in their natural habitats. We love to watch the way they move, behave, live, kill and die. We love to observe their way of life.

The hobby won't end? Want to bet? I'd love to raise hurcules beetles, mantids and phasmids but all of those have been banned by the USDA and they don't kill people. Think of what would happen if you got stung by one of your precious hot scorps and it ended up on the evening news on a slow day. The national media would jump on it like a fat kid on a smartee (thanks, Jon Stewart)

You don't think it's cool? Then why would you even bother to post the pics here? You had to expect some praise.



			
				quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> Yall call me an amature....... I've been "playin' " with venomous animals for all my life.


It's not about how long you've been keeping them, it's about your maturity level. 



			
				quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> I do it for reasons that yall will never understand.


I think we know why you really own hot scorps. And I don't think it's for the same reason we do.



			
				Kugellager said:
			
		

> He obviously doesn't care.  It's illegal to own a scorpion (Or Tarantuala for that matter) in Denver anyhow...


Enough said.

I'm not trying to insult you or give you grief, I just want you to understand where we all are coming from. In our hobby, accidents are a VERY bad thing and are not to be taken lightly because they have lasting implications to us all. In the town I live in, it's illegal to own so much as an emp because they think all scorpions are deadly. I would like to own a leirus someday so please be careful.


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 5, 2005)

Evil Cheshire said:
			
		

> They removed the images, but he still has the one in his avatar.


I was taking about Scott Stockwell.

/Lelle


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 5, 2005)

Varden said:
			
		

> As a very wise woman on this thread once told me:  Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, they just aren't entitled to voice them.  Boy howdy, does this ever fit into that category.  Kids spend the first twelve years of their lives learning by watching what others around them are doing, including the reckless stunts like this.  Learning what influences to pay attention to and which ones should be ignored doesn't come until later.  What Quin does in his own home, stupid and suicidal as it is, is his business.  Right up until he starts showing off pics of it on a public forum where perfectly normal, influence-able kids can see it.


if you can't teach your kid to understand his limits, and to not emulate every jerk he sees on tv or the internet, you have failed as a parent

if you keep lethal scorps in an evironment where they are accessible to a kid too young to be smart enough to not mess with them, you are negligent in the worst way and should be handed over to me to be punished

i personally, if i had a kid, would rather him have seen these pics and have a long discussion about all the risks (and there are a lot) rather than shelter him from it


----------



## errit (Oct 5, 2005)

Crotalus said:
			
		

> Show me pictures online where he handling them. Sounds like a spiced up story if you ask me. My friend got A. bicolor venom on his finger and into a small cut, he felt the neurotoxic signs of tingles around the lips quite fast.
> /Lelle


I can't show you any pictures of him because his website is (for as far as i know) gone. That he has been stung is not a spiced up story. on a documentary (maybe the same as was referred to before) i saw the show host handling A. Australis and the major said himself that he has been stung often by L. Quinquestriatus. and that this species is not dangerous for a healthy adult. Off course you can always get sympoms of the sting without it being life threatening. but it is very dangerous for children and the elderly. I don't think that the mayor would brag about this.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 5, 2005)

When the Major held that A. Australis and said that he holds and has been stung by L.Q. where's his bad publicity. Yall can't really say much about him..... He's a real knowledgable person on scorps. And there's nothin' wrong with the fact that him or I or anyone else for that matter picks up hots. And when I've been told it's the fact that I "broadcast" the fact that I do it..... He did the same thing. On national T.V. He's no different than me. Well except for the fact that I've only been stung.... ONE TIME. I'm sure he stands as I do. We would hate to see someone immitate us and die and I can't speak for him but, I'm sure he'd agree with me when I say I don't promote other people to pick these scorps up. Bottom line is..... If you don't want your kid to die from an envenomation then sit down and talk to them about why they shouldn't pick these beautiful creatures up. This rest solely on the parent. YOU are supossed to teach your kids right from wrong. Not me. I'm just livin' my life the way I choose.


----------



## Crotalus (Oct 5, 2005)

Again:



			
				Crotalus said:
			
		

> Doesnt matter if you been involved with the hobby for 20 years or 2 months - its just as stupid.


You may be a major or a buzzboy - its just as stupid.

/Lelle


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Oct 5, 2005)

As said before, I've been watching this thread.  I've always been under the impression that scorpions are a no handle pet.  Perhaps 2 exceptions, but I doubt I'll even handle any.  In fact, the only one I think I'd ever want to handle is perhaps a Hadogenes.  Regardless, when I did see your pics, first, I thuoght "wow, look at that".  A minute or so after, I thought "oh god...thats not good".

Regardless how you say you know your scorpions, there are many (probably everyone) who has shown a concern for your safety and the safety of the hobby as a result.  

There is little else I can say that hasnt been said.  I dont rightly know why I posted this as it is.  Perhaps out of concern, perhaps just to hop into the thread that everyone else on this board has been in.  But many of them are right, one day might be a bad day for your LQ, and then it'll be a bad day for us all.  And no one wants that to happen.


----------



## cacoseraph (Oct 5, 2005)

darkeye said:
			
		

> Oh, boy.
> Where do I begin?
> 
> It is one thing to hold a tarantula considered "dangerous".  No one has ever died from a documented tarantulas bite.  Even Andrew Smith (BTS president) in his younger days allowed himself to be bitten by a Poec or two and lived to tell about it (although he did spend several hours with terrible leg cramps).
> ...


one case of a little girl dying and you are afraid of centipedes... yet i'm sure you own a car, a cell phone, possibly a gun, certainly a computer, i'm sure you use solvent based cleaning products, probably intake aspartame and assorted artificial sweetners

you suggest he get a dog. something like 5,000 or 50,000 ppl a year are bitten by dogs, and a small number are mauled to death. good thinking 

all of those things have caused more harm and deaths than centipedes.

here is the deal... if you don't like something, don't look at it

Giant Centipede Handling is now the second most viewed thread on myriapods. there is obviously some interest in the hobby concerning handling giant centipedes.

further, some very educated people (Scott Stockwell, PhD comes to mind) hold ALL the centipedes. other dealers (who i presume you accept as possibly more knowledgeable than you...) hold some also.

if some kid sees one of my pics and decides he wants to hold his centipede... good for him. if he gets bit, well i just taught him a very valuable NON-LETHAL lesson. some people are better/smarter/luckier than him, and he can't do everything that everyone else does.

this is a lesson i was taught when i was something like 4-6 years old. i despair that most of the posters in this thread seem to have never been taught that.

further, there is NOT a lot of information on affects of centipede envenomations, just huge amounts of records containing no recorded deaths, and a single solitary data point of one death. when i was in school, i was taught a single data point a trend does not make.

a lot of the hearsay reports are from panicky illeducated people.
i aim to change that over the course of my life, and give a calm and comprehensive comparison of all the species i get tagged by.
i don't know, i thought maybe i'd contribute to the hobby a little, instead of whining about what other people are doing

sorry, but i frown on you


----------



## Fergrim (Oct 5, 2005)

I think all most people are saying is the following.
Risk:

A good reason to NOT handle your dangerous inverts is to avoid serious (Deadly, in the case of the LQ) damage to your person.

Reward: ?

I'm not quite sure any of you have provided an actual good reason for handling a live specimen besides that you feel like it.  Can you offer a good reason for taking such a risk?  In the case of claiming a contribution to the hobby or a connection with the invert, I'm not sure that it's necessary to be handling a live one to accomplish either of those things.

The only real use it has is a housing transfer, and even that can be done much more safely than using bare hands to directly handle something so dangerous.

Normally I'd be happy to let a moron go off and play russian roullette, but I'm not sure I can stand by while the same person argues its benefit.


----------



## final-sting (Oct 5, 2005)

For some peoples the want more action in her live, gives much better ways to push your adrenalin level higher. Buy a parachute learn skydive and when its not enough, go to start basejumping. Much more adventure then hold toxic skorps in your hand.

you tell scorpions its a important part of your live. 
 When you love your scorps do the best for the littel guys so they can have a good live in captivity.  
And when your scorps can speak, they want say you let me in a big tank, give me fine cricks, and a girlfriend, love me, but never take me in your hands i hate this!


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 5, 2005)

i understand that some of you guys care about the safty of Mr. Q hear and also keeping the hobby intact as well and thats great thats what its about but there are also others on hear like lots of theys really hot threads thats come on hear and act all high and mighty and basicly have nothing good to say and only say a bunch of non-sence just to post, but the bottom line is its his pet and if he wants to take the risk well we cant stop him but it seems to me he knows what he is doing.............so good luck with thats Mr. Q


----------



## Prymal (Oct 5, 2005)

Quin, et al...

As I stated in a previous post - I'm not advocating handling or not. All I'm saying is that before you handle your "hots", take into consideration the possible negative consequences that could befall you and all of us. That's all, nothing more. 
Stay safe...

Luc


----------



## Antares (Oct 6, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> i understand that some of you guys care about the safty of Mr. Q hear and also keeping the hobby intact as well and thats great thats what its about but there are also others on hear like lots of theys really hot threads thats come on hear and act all high and mighty and basicly have nothing good to say and only say a bunch of non-sence just to post, but the bottom line is its his pet and if he wants to take the risk well we cant stop him but it seems to me he knows what he is doing.............so good luck with thats Mr. Q


The problem is not that he is handling his scorp, it is that he is posting pics of him doing that on a public forum, even though it is specifically forbidden by the rules established by the owner of the site. For my part, he can french-kiss a taipan if he feels he knows his animal enough to do so, I don't care at all, even tought I'd hate to see all the responsible people around here given a bad name because of this kind of behaviour.


----------



## Empi (Oct 6, 2005)

Antares said:
			
		

> I don't want to point the finger at anyone, but I don't think this sort of behaviour should be encouraged by telling the guy he is courageous to do that. If that scorp is indeed an healthy adult L.Q., the right word to describe what he is doing is self-destructive IMHO, and I don't think it is a proof of courage. Even if the scorp is dead or has spent 15 minutes in the fridge, this is still not an attitude to advocate as it gives a very bad name to the vast majority of people who try to keep their scorps responsibly.


Ah, back the truck up a wee bit! I did not encourage his behavior at all. I just stated that I can't say anything because I handle my scorps. And he is very brave. That does not mean what he is doing isn't stupid or down right idiotic! I would say anyone that will hold there life in they're hand is pretty brave wouldn't you? I do not encourage handling of any scorps and would never hold a potentially deadly scorp for the sake of the hobby...


----------



## Antares (Oct 6, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> I would say anyone that will hold there life in they're hand is pretty brave wouldn't you?


No, IMHO handling a deadly scorp is not brave, it is irresponsible, but as I said in my previous post, I don't care if he does it: I just think he shouldn't post pics of him doing that on a public forum.


----------



## hamfoto (Oct 6, 2005)

quinquestriatus said:
			
		

> ...And if I do get stung one day...... Well, at least I'll die doing something I love.


nice thinking...how about when you do die from the sting, your spirit put the scorpion back in its cage so it doesn't sting anyone else, like your family or friends that find you dead or the EMT workers that try to revive you...or your neighbors, etc...
either you are poking a sharp stick at the people here on the boards trying to provoke a response or you're just a plain idiot...


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 6, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> Ah, back the truck up a wee bit! I did not encourage his behavior at all. I just stated that I can't say anything because I handle my scorps. And he is very brave. That does not mean what he is doing isn't stupid or down right idiotic! I would say anyone that will hold there life in they're hand is pretty brave wouldn't you? I do not encourage handling of any scorps and would never hold a potentially deadly scorp for the sake of the hobby...


ill second that !


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 6, 2005)

Who to address first.... Fergrim..... The reason I pick my animals up is because I have a special bond with all my animals. Arachnids are very perceptive and can smell your scent/ pheramones. The reason why I would never allow anyone into the cage of my L.Q.'s is becuase I can almost garuantee they get stung. I've been workin' with my L.Q.'s for quite a while. They know my scent. There are also other criteria that have to be met before I attempt to handle my L.Q.'s. I don't want people to think that it's ok to pick one up so I'm choosing not to write them down. All you other people out there that pick these up you know what they are. Lets just leave it at that. And the bottom line is they know my scent.

Barkscorpion....... I've taken in what yall are posting. I understand your worry for the "hobby" but, I'm still goin' to handle my scorps. I'm not the only one out there that picks up deadly scorps I know of a few people that do it. Of course I started to do it BEFORE I met these other people. I also understand the threat imposed by me doin' this but, I haven't been stung and hopefully with my methods of freehandlin' I never will get stung. So far my free handlin' methods seem to work on all my scorps and T's. My pedes on the other hand are crazy. I've handled my polymorpha but, my vietnamese pede is psycho. Maybe one day I'll post a pic of me handlin' him.... but, until then he can sit his <edit> in his cage. And before yall scream at me for that one..... Pede venom is nothin' like scorp venom. They're totally different. I wont die from a bite of a subspinipes. It's just supossed to be VERY paunful.

And now to Hamfoto..... Callin' me an idiot or any other names is uncalled for. That aint gonna stop me from pickin' up my scorps. All that's gonna do is make me mad. Appearantly you just don't understand these animals and don't realize that these animals don't attack for no reason. Your eyes are glued shut. You're ignorant. It probably makes you feel good to put others down too. HUH? I have an understanding for my animals. It takes a lot to get scorps to sting but the thing YOU got to remember is scorps are just like people. They all have their own little personalities. Even w/in the same species or even sub species. I hope to one day prove that scrops, T's, and possibly even pedes aren't just mindless creatures. They're beautiful intelligent creatures that can learn to recognize their owners/ handlers/ care givers.


----------



## Prymal (Oct 6, 2005)

Quin,

I realize that despite what anyone says you're going to handle your PD scorpion. All I can say is that I hope your interpretive skills regarding your scorp's behavior allow you to handle him (them) without endangering yourself and others because, we place a lot of weight into the possible effects such an occurrence will have on us but if something medically significant were to happen to you then, it effects a lot of people including your family, loved ones, friends, etc. Stay safe!

Luc


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 6, 2005)

this one is for Mr. quinquestriatus do you have any other scorps and if so do you breed them by any chance ? :?


----------



## The Juice (Oct 6, 2005)

"Appearantly you just don't understand these animals and don't realize that these animals don't attack for no reason." :wall:  

<edit> You should really think about selling or giving your Scorps to a responsoble hobbiest & buy a chia pet. All you are doing is thinking aabout yourself. <edit>  I highly doubt your Scorps "Know your scent" you have an arachnid not a dog as a pet. :wall:


----------



## ThatGuy (Oct 6, 2005)

The Juice said:
			
		

> "Appearantly you just don't understand these animals and don't realize that these animals don't attack for no reason." :wall:
> 
> <edit> You should really think about selling or giving your Scorps to a responsoble hobbiest & buy a chia pet. All you are doing is thinking aabout yourself. <edit>
> 
> I highly doubt your Scorps "Know your scent" you have an arachnid not a dog as a pet. :wall:


see this is the kinda stuff that gets threads shut off  :wall: ........i dont think name calling and threatning bodlyharm are going to do anything besides A: people getting banned from the site or B: thread getting locked.

but thats just me.


----------



## quinquestriatus (Oct 6, 2005)

ThatGuy said:
			
		

> see this is the kinda stuff that gets threads shut off  :wall: ........i dont think name calling and threatning bodlyharm are going to do anything besides A: people getting banned from the site or B: thread getting locked.
> 
> but thats just me.


I totally agree w/ you.

And to answer your question about if I have multiple scorps.... Yes I do. And you also asked if I breed them. Well, yes I do that too. It's just a matter of how long it takes for them to pop. I'm not currently breeding to give out to the public. I'm doin' it because I'm intersted in arachnids and I want to know everything there is to know about them. When my female deathstalker pops I'll retain all but a few. I have more T's that are pregnant than scorps. Those I'll get rid of. But, the scorps I'll probably hold on to until they are old enough and stable enough to be shipped. I might just raise them up until they are adults or keep them the rest of their lives. I'm not sure yet. Only time will tell.


----------



## The Juice (Oct 6, 2005)

The Juice said:
			
		

> "Appearantly you just don't understand these animals and don't realize that these animals don't attack for no reason." :wall:
> 
> <edit> You should really think about selling or giving your Scorps to a responsoble hobbiest & buy a chia pet. All you are doing is thinking aabout yourself. <edit> I highly doubt your Scorps "Know your scent" you have an arachnid not a dog as a pet. :wall:



 I didn't threaten nobody, but is that^ better for you? Maybe getting stung will be the only way he will respect hot scorps,the hobby & other hobbiest. It sucks because there is a good chance he will ruin the hobby for everyone. No need to give "them" a reason to ban venomous inverts.


----------



## Empi (Oct 6, 2005)

Antares said:
			
		

> No, IMHO handling a deadly scorp is not brave, it is irresponsible, but as I said in my previous post, I don't care if he does it: I just think he shouldn't post pics of him doing that on a public forum.


Just because it is an irresponsible thing to do does not mean he is any less brave to do it. For example, riding a motorcycle at 180 MPH on the freeway is a very irresponsible thing to do. But speaking from experience it takes a brave soul to do so. But you can be really brave and still be as dumb as a bag of hammers. Bravery has nothing to do irresponsibility. There is a lot of brave irresponsible people out there....


----------



## Antares (Oct 6, 2005)

Empi said:
			
		

> Just because it is an irresponsible thing to do does not mean he is any less brave to do it. For example, riding a motorcycle at 180 MPH on the freeway is a very irresponsible thing to do. But speaking from experience it takes a brave soul to do so. But you can be really brave and still be as dumb as a bag of hammers. Bravery has nothing to do irresponsibility. There is a lot of brave irresponsible people out there....


Well if that is your definition of bravery then I can agree with it, except I would call it recklessness. But let's not have a semantic debate


----------



## nightbreed (Oct 6, 2005)

Brave can also mean stupid - quinquestriatus I'm not saying your stupid  - don't get me wrong there are truly brave individuals in the world but reckless does not equal brave.
I've worked with a lot of people that could be described as "brave" and some that actually are brave but IMO with alot of "brave" people it comes down to either a lack of imagination and not being in full possession of the facts or being as thick as a stump, now quin seems to have a fairly good grasp of the facts, so I'm guessing he just cant imagine something bad happening to him, I'd be willing to bet that his "I'll die doing something I love" attitude will evaporate pretty rapidly if he ever gets tagged.

And as for scorps and T's recognising their owner, I'll believe it when you get them to fetch a stick


----------



## skinheaddave (Oct 6, 2005)

Okay kids, you've had your fun.  I don't have time to edit this all now, but for the moment this thread is closed.  If anyone decides to take this up in another thread, there will be dire concequences.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Oct 6, 2005)

Dave I took care of editing out the Personal Attacks.

John
];')


----------

